# Cool Smaller Highways and Destinations from SLC to Portland



## Shwillam (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey guys! So in 2 weeks or so we're going to start hitting the road again. By then we will have been landed for about a month so I'm looking forward to getting out there again.
We're starting in Salt Lake City, Utah heading west towards the 101, probably starting that route in San Fran. My question lies in not wanting to take the major interstates to San Fran so I was wondering if anyone knew the best/most fun/decently traveled smaller highways that'd be a better alternative to I-80. Cool shit or awesome small town suggestions would be nice too.


----------

